
India’s Low-Cost Aakash Tablet Pre-Orders Hit 1.4 Million - fvryan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/03/indias-low-cost-aakash-tablet-pre-orders-hit-1-4-million/
======
therealarmen
"Update: Datawind confirms that the “pre-orders” are no-money-down
reservations, not paid-in-full pre-orders. So it’s more like people waiting in
line than real orders."

